# Black Eyes?! Is this normal?



## Alisha

I've noticed that some of my guppy fry have all black eyes. While the others have normal eyes. Is their something wrong with the ones with black eyes? Or are they just simply different? I'm a little worried because I've only had about one fry die ( That I know about ) and he had the all black eyes...so I dunno...it's weird


----------



## Hamm35924

i dont think there is anything wrong with them, lots of adult fish have black eyes, but i dont really know, ive never raised fish fry before. so you might wan to get a second opinion.


----------



## Damon

Its normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Alisha

K thanks guys...they look so weird, but it's kinda cool...


----------



## mlefev

I know platies aren't guppies by any stretch, but my platies were all born with ebony eyes. They were almost transparent, but I realized my female was giving birth when I saw multiple eyes swimming around the tank. If you're wanting to rescue them from getting eaten, a turkey baster works well. You can suck them up and put them in a container to grow...I know it's not professional, but it works.


----------



## Jonno

most of my fry has black eyes and they usually either stay black or will change colour when they get older so dnt worry about it.


----------



## Cichlidsrule

No worries, we had tons of guppies that were all perfectly healthy with black eyes....is it hereditary, perhaps? Hmmm...


----------



## Lupin

Cichlidsrule said:


> No worries, we had tons of guppies that were all perfectly healthy with black eyes....is it hereditary, perhaps? Hmmm...


Not in my experience. That would appear from time to time.


----------



## T4987

All my swordtail had green eyes when born now their back to silver kinda wish they would have stayed green.


----------



## Cichlidsrule

Blue said:


> Not in my experience. That would appear from time to time.


Well, not _all_ of them...maybe seven or eight out of twenty.


----------



## Lupin

Cichlidsrule said:


> Well, not _all_ of them...maybe seven or eight out of twenty.


I did not mention the chances of guppies getting those "black eyes". Apparently, in my experience, their eyes become wholly black whenever I do water changes. This one is weird but it does happen.
Hereditary or not, I still believe this will appear from time to time and may disappear.


----------



## doggydad38

Don't worry about the black eyes. It's just a throw back to the wild form. It's normal and doesn't affect the fish in any way.
Tony


----------



## pixie_twixie

Hmm, I don't know about black eyes, but all the guppy fry I've had that were half dark, half white died. All the see through ones are alive and healthy. Not sure why. They all seemed fine but would suddenly be lying at the bottom with clamped fins and would die a day later, until all the ones of that colour had passed. Nothing ever happened to the plain ones, it was very odd. Might just of been coincidence. But I do have two balloon molly fry with black eyes, one is from my previous litter and is white with black speckles and spots, she's very cute. I have one in the new batch the same only with less black, and also with black eyes. It's sort of creepy when they're very small, haha. Those are the only ones I've ever had with black eyes, and they're plenty healthy! It's just genetics!


----------

